# New Assistant Administrator



## Krummhorn

Effective immediately, Chi_townPhilly has been promoted/instated to the position of Assistant Administrator.

Eric fills the vacancy left by Rojo (Robin) who recently stepped down due to personal reasons.

Thank you, Eric for accepting this new position on Talk Classical


----------



## Itullian

Congratulations Chi town


----------

